# Executive action on LEOSA



## BlueknightLA (Sep 9, 2012)

This may be a little too late. 

Trump Executive Order Increases Police Access To Concealed Carry, Includes Judges And Prosecutors - The Police Tribune


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Judges should be left to fend for themselves. Especially in MA where the only people mad at them are crime VICTIMS, not criminals.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Yep.
Judges that have been releasing murderers and DAs that don’t prosecute need to have ANY rights to defense removed.


----------



## R2D2 (Dec 13, 2013)

I can see DA Rollins making “felony” stops in the near future.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

LEOSA Confers no law enforcement authority whatsoever. Let the Judges and DA's acquire LTC's like any other civilian.
Congress bestowed the LEOSA privilege to those who served country and community by being and/or going in harms way.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

Reputed gang leader convicted of killing Boston prosecutor

Their job is certainly not as dangerous as ours, but it has its hazards


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

A quarter century ago...when prosecutors actually prosecuted criminals. Now they plea criminals, and hammer regular people who can afford attorneys.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

Already rescinded by the Biden Administration.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Joel98 said:


> Already rescinded by the Biden Administration.


Entirely or just sections?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Would have to be just the EO section from Trump. Biden can't just wipe out LEOSA on his own. Plus his former boss Obama signed off on the two revisions to 18 USC 926 (b) & (c) in 2010 and 2013.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

CCCSD said:


> Entirely or just sections?


Sounds like entire thing.

if you click on it, it's just an error

https://www.whitehouse.gov/presiden...rcement-officers-judges-prosecutors-families/


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Joel98 said:


> Sounds like entire thing.
> 
> if you click on it, it's just an error
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/presiden...rcement-officers-judges-prosecutors-families/


The redacting has begun!!! Next, Skynet will start sending warnings...


----------



## MPD703 (Sep 25, 2004)

The EO was more window dressing than anything else and was never going to survive after 1/21.
It only applied to federal agencies so left out most LEOs anyway. The part about prosecutors getting licenses is already in the federal law and DOJ policy. It doesn't get used much, as far as I know, and can apply to judges but this is all only for federal employees. The odd part is there is no federal license to carry so they get appointed as special deputy US Marshals so they can carry. I have never seen the ID but it only gives the authority to carry a gun, no police powers.


----------



## Quo Vadis (Mar 18, 2020)

Joel98 said:


> Already rescinded by the Biden Administration.





MPD703 said:


> The EO was more window dressing than anything else and was never going to survive after 1/21.


Not so fast. It's not on the White House website because it was archived when the new administration came on board. The EO is still in effect and was published in the federal register on 22 January (which, humorously, required the new admin to publish it).

To rescind it, President Biden would/will have to issue an EO of his own to that effect.

Protecting Law Enforcement Officers, Judges, Prosecutors, and Their Families


----------

